# New 2017 Cruze Diesel Sedan Auto Owner



## Bmwx1803 (Jul 16, 2017)

Congrats and hope you enjoy your new car! When ever I sell my gen 1 diesel In another year or 2! I really got my eye on the equinox diesel. Post some pics to!


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Got any pictures of your roof rack. Ive been interested in one to haul my bicycle.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bucky said:


> I've already put 2500 miles in three weeks on my new Cruze and so far I am very happy with it. 1000 mile trip I averaged 52.7mpg. Around 42 mpg in mixed driving. Just added a roof rack and cargo basket and will recalculate on my upcoming trip. Two adults, a dog and luggage max out the carrying capacity of this small sedan. I'm hoping the add on doesn't impact my fuel mileage too much.


Those are great numbers! Congratulations and Welcome.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 18, 2017)

New 800 mile trip. With loaded roof rack a drop of 10mpg and during trip back with a empty roof rack and about 500lbs lighter a drop of 8mpg compared to a naked roof. 
Thule Trail XT Medium Cargo Basket with Thule 692 Cargo Net
Yakima Roof Rack system with Jetstream Crossbars 50"


----------



## Bucky (Nov 18, 2017)

*Yakima Jetstream with Thule Cargo Basket and Net*






















800 mile trip. Lost 10mpg loaded and 8mpg unloaded and approx. 500 lbs lighter compared to 1000 mile trip with a naked roof. Haven't done a long distance run with just the Jetstream crossbars. Lifetime mpg is 44mpg over 3700 miles. Posted once and it didn't show up so if this is duplicate... My apologies


----------



## Bucky (Nov 18, 2017)

*New Trip*

Just returned from a 800 mile trip. I lost 10 mpg with the cargo basket loaded and 8 mpg with the cargo basket empty and about 500 lbs lighter on the return trip. Due to that mpg loss I will remove the cargo basket when I don't need it. I will recalculate with just the towers and Jetstream crossbars to see whether I need to remove them also. I have a fat tire bike and kayak that I need to carry occasionally and am looking at additional carry options. For the bike I'll probably go with a trailer hitch and a QuickRack https://www.quikrack.com/products/. I am looking at add ons to the Thule cargo basket to carry the Kayak and additional camping gear in dry sacks in the empty sections of the cargo basket. I am getting OEM fog lights tomorrow.

I seem to be having problems getting messages to load with pictures attached so if you want to see pics of the Yakima roof rack with Jetstream crossbars and the Thule Trail XT Medium cargo basket attached they are in my gallery album.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 18, 2017)

Finally got around to posting pic with factory fogs installed ($320 dealer next town over). The fogs really help with my field of view. I live in deer country.








On a separate note mileage has gone to ****... I left roof rack on with crossbars and changed out stock rims/tires with steel rims/snow tires and am averaging 40mpg (mostly highway) with winter blend diesel (stanadyne additive).


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bucky said:


> Finally got around to posting pic with factory fogs installed ($320 dealer next town over). The fogs really help with my field of view. I live in deer country.
> View attachment 253209
> 
> 
> On a separate note mileage has gone to ****... I left roof rack on with crossbars and changed out stock rims/tires with steel rims/snow tires and am averaging 40mpg (mostly highway) with winter blend diesel (stanadyne additive).


Did that price for the fogs include installation? I'm looking to have a Cruze built for me soon (unless they can find the color combo I want in manual diesel which I doubt) and the fog light add-on is $375. I like the look but I can't really decide if I need them or not for that price ... might be good for the few times I'm on back roads or bad weather driving.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I have been averaging 45mpg with winter tires on really cold Canadian weather on mostly highway, but mine is a manual. 



Bucky said:


> Finally got around to posting pic with factory fogs installed ($320 dealer next town over). The fogs really help with my field of view. I live in deer country.[iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=253209&stc=1&d=1517327547"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucky (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes $320 included installation although I don't think that dealer would give me the deal again as the installer had trouble (It was his 1rst time doing the install on a Cruze and said the instructions were terrible... took 3 times the rating of 1.5 hours for the install). OEM part $225 (I have seen 20% off coupons knocking the price down to $180. Don't know the dealer cost.) Local dealer quoted me $387... next town over dealer quoted me $320 and honoured the quote even though it took multiples of the rated time to complete the install. 

I live off the beaten path and do a lot of driving on back roads.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Bucky said:


> Finally got around to posting pic with factory fogs installed ($320 dealer next town over). The fogs really help with my field of view. I live in deer country.


I'm definitely getting the factory fogs when I have some spare cash.

Field of view is bad. I've noticed it in turns and have seen others comment on it.

Also in deer country. Locked it up hard just yesterday morning to avoid a buck that wasn't in a hurry to exit my lane.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bucky said:


> Yes $320 included installation although I don't think that dealer would give me the deal again as the installer had trouble (It was his 1rst time doing the install on a Cruze and said the instructions were terrible... took 3 times the rating of 1.5 hours for the install). OEM part $225 (I have seen 20% off coupons knocking the price down to $180. Don't know the dealer cost.) Local dealer quoted me $387... next town over dealer quoted me $320 and honoured the quote even though it took multiples of the rated time to complete the install.
> 
> I live off the beaten path and do a lot of driving on back roads.


This may be a stupid question but I assume the fog lights aren't always on any time you turn on the headlights? Like, you selectively turn them on in situations you need them? I'm having a sedan built and thinking about adding the lights during the build. I find I use the fog lights a fair amount on my Jeep and Mercedes when it's snowing, foggy, etc. But don't want them shining all the time.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*fog lights*



BodhiBenz1987 said:


> This may be a stupid question but I assume the fog lights aren't always on any time you turn on the headlights? Like, you selectively turn them on in situations you need them? I'm having a sedan built and thinking about adding the lights during the build. I find I use the fog lights a fair amount on my Jeep and Mercedes when it's snowing, foggy, etc. But don't want them shining all the time.


the factory fog light kit includes replacement of the rotary headlight switch on the dash with a new rotary switch that includes the fog light on/off switch in the middle portion of the switch.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

car54 said:


> the factory fog light kit includes replacement of the rotary headlight switch on the dash with a new rotary switch that includes the fog light on/off switch in the middle portion of the switch.


Great, that is what I thought, but wasn't sure as none of the cars I looked at had fog lights. Thanks for clearing up.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Well after a few test drives and compairing tech,fit and finish.. I'v passed on the cruze CRTD and bought a 2015 Golf Wagon ( Really wanted an equinox) yet the 45k and even after discounts is still 36k more then I wanted to spend right now. I was not impressed with the fit and finish of the Gen2 cruze ... The Gen I is much better IMO...yes it has a great diesel motor and thats were the love stops ... sorry vw TDI wins hands down on so many leves regardless of what vw did. I got the lighting package and I realy wanted this on the Cruze...Why was it not an option???? and on top of that all the Stealers were low balling me on my 2016 Golf TSI loaded with every options and some. It can even park it self with a push of a button and the APR 87 stage 1 tune really woke up this car and still would get 34/36 on the Highway 26/28 city not bad for a led foot like me. VW's make lots of power with just a tune alone (most german cars do) .I know I'm going to get flak ove it yet I really tried to feel the love with the new Cruze yet I feel it a huge let down on so many levels. Oh well ..Diesel On ...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GotDiesel? said:


> Well after a few test drives and compairing tech,fit and finish.. I'v passed on the cruze CRTD and bought a 2015 Golf Wagon ( Really wanted an equinox) yet the 45k and even after discounts is still 36k more then I wanted to spend right now. I was not impressed with the fit and finish of the Gen2 cruze ... The Gen I is much better IMO...yes it has a great diesel motor and thats were the love stops ... sorry vw TDI wins hands down on so many leves regardless of what vw did. I got the lighting package and I realy wanted this on the Cruze...Why was it not an option???? and on top of that all the Stealers were low balling me on my 2016 Golf TSI loaded with every options and some. It can even park it self with a push of a button and the APR 87 stage 1 tune really woke up this car and still would get 34/36 on the Highway 26/28 city not bad for a led foot like me. VW's make lots of power with just a tune alone (most german cars do) .I know I'm going to get flak ove it yet I really tried to feel the love with the new Cruze yet I feel it a huge let down on so many levels. Oh well ..Diesel On ...


Congrats on the choice. It’s not one I will ever consider. I use to admire VW and the diesel program I thought they had. But once I saw the company cheat on purpose I won’t ever forget or forgive the company. To borrow a line from Shark Tank, Kevin O’Leary, “VW is dead to me”. 

I like my gen 1 ctd its a great car. I don’t know what my next car will be, it may not be a gen 2 cruze.


----------

